# Where Dewey goes when I go to college... Advice please!



## allisonsnickers (Sep 13, 2009)

In the fall of 2011, I will be attending JMU. My brother goes there too and will be a senior and I'll be a freshman. Since freshmen have to live on campus and can't have pets, my brother suggested that he could keep Dewey at his apartment (which is two miles off-campus and has three other guys in it) as long as I would take care of him, clean his cage, blah blah blah. 

Obviously, this makes me very nervous. I would still be seeing Dewey every single day for AT LEAST 30 minutes, clean his wheel every day (especially since it will be in my brother's apartment), feed him, give him fresh water (which I will most likely sloooowly switch over to bottled water since Harrisonburg water will probably be gross), and all of the other necessities. Obviously, this 45 minutes to an hour and a half that I will be spending with Dewey will remain constant with the exception of environment, but for the other 22 and a half hours, Dewey will be in an apartment with four college guys who are music majors that like to drink and whatnot. My brother and I haven't really delved into all of that yet, but I'm pretty sure that I will make my brother promise me that Dewey would ALWAYS be out of harms way. I can trust that my brother would do that. He knows how much I truly love Dewey and the havoc that I would reek upon him and his roommates if something happened. Now, will this be REALLY REALLY REALLY bad for Dewey? Would I just be better off finding a temporary home with a hedgehog owner that's walking distance from JMU? (Since freshmen can't have cars, either! Ugh.) I don't wanna put him in harm's way.

When I bought Dewey, I originally thought that I would be going to Community College for a few years, get my degree in education, then go to JMU for art, that way I would be able to own a hedgehog for my first year at JMU (when I could live off-campus), but then I saw how much fun college will be and decided that experience could beat cost. After all, when I graduate college it's a life of teaching art... Hahaha. I reeeeeeeeeeeally don't wanna have to give Dewey up. I love him soooooo much. I mean like, he's my BFFL. Hahaha.

So do any of you guys have advice? Does anyone live in Harrisonburg, VA that would house a hedgehog for a desperate college student that lives a life a little less, well, chaotic? I could really use some help. I know it's a little far in the future, but I'm not really the kind of person that can live without knowing, you know?

Thank you guys so much in advance.


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

It's still about a year and a half away. You don't know what kinds of things can change in that time! I lived with my parents and went to community college, even though I had scholarship offers and good grades and could have gone away to college.

Don't dismiss the idea of community college just yet--the price tag might not mean much to you right now, but believe me, it will when you graduate! If you are worried about missing out on the college experience, my experience was better at the community college! I had smaller and easier classes, and that gave me more time to go visit friends who had gone away to college. I also saved any extra scholarship money and used to to study abroad for a semester--something I NEVER could have afforded otherwise, and was so much cheaper through community college.

You can totally have college-style fun without going to JMU (wherever that is! I'm in Missouri and never heard of it!) and still get to spend lots of time with Dewey. Not to be morbid, but he won't be around forever. I missed my cats like crazy and was super lonely in my on-campus apartment when I did go away to college after finishing community college. I wish I had lived closer to home and not a 5 hour drive away.

I suppose that's not really what you were asking, but I hope it helps. Also, college art classes take a LOT of time! I've got a BFA in graphic design and am going to get a Master of Arts in Teaching so I can teach art, too.  Good luck to you in whatever you do!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Life changes really fast. I would put out feelers for possible re-home people but remember that no matter who signs up for the job, situations change. Both yours and theirs can change real fast on this merry-go-round. I hate to sound morbid but these little guys don't last forever, slow down and enjoy your time with him while you can, this may be a non-issue by fall of 2011. Just don't get any more pets between now and then and things will work out when the time comes.


----------



## allisonsnickers (Sep 13, 2009)

Sorry for not replying until just now, I forgot to hahaha. Okay, you both gave really good advice that I've been turning over in my mind since I saw your posts last week, but I'm still wondering if you feel that my brother's apartment is a bad idea. I live five minutes away from a community college (that my brother went to, actually haha) and JMU (James Madison University) is and hour and a half to two hours away depending on traffic, I guess. 

I have good reasons to go either way, which is why I can't decide if I reeeally want to go to community college. The points made in the first response (sorry, I don't remember who you were) are basically the good aspects of community college. The reasons why I want to go to JMU really only differentiate in housing (pets, etc) and marching band. A lot if my friends graduated from my high school to go there and they all say that it's a blast. My brother wasn't in marching band at all until this year and regrets missing out on it. A lot of my current friends go there, will be going there, or go away entirely. All of my friends are future music majors, which is why they're all going there hahaha.

Dewey makes life so confusing hahahaha.


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

Good call--I didn't continue with marching band in college, and I kinda missed it! I liked my community college, though, and don't really regret not going to a bigger college.

If you are going to be at your brother's place a lot, Dewey would probably be okay there. It sounds like the people living there won't mess with him much, so he might be less friendly when he is around you. If your brother likes Dewey and is interested in taking care of a hedgehog and paying attention to him, he would probably be okay there if that's what you decide to do.


----------



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

Don't feel like you have to go to community college because you don't want to give the hedgehog up.
First and foremost, go to school where you want to go. 
Then sort out the hedgehog. 
Just being realistic, your decision should make you happy. 
Whatever you do, make sure you won't regret it.
I'm sure the hedgehog will be fine with your brother. I keep mine at my sister's who lives near campus, and they throw parties, too, and so far my hedgie hasn't been harmed. 
You still have plenty of time to wait. Don't stress too much yet.


----------



## hihihishite (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree with chaos. Basing your college decisions on your hedgehog is like basing them on a b/f - not a smart thing to do. 

Transferring from community may sound convenient and like a good money saver, but everyone I've ever met who's transfered ended up staying in school for an additional year because their credits didn't transfer over properly. Unless you're part of a specific transfer program the 2 schools have set up, this will happen. In addition, sometimes transfers have a harder time meeting friends. A lot of bonds start in freshman dorms, and dorm room shenanigans are a vital part of the college experience.

I think your original plan sounds good.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

This is a bit OT, bu can someone tell me why the heck, in the USA, you all seems to have to go live in dorms/campus when going to college? What about if you live in the same town with your parents, you have to pay extra an live on campus even if you could dave lots of $$ living with your parents. I see lots of post about how going to college always equals to living on campus. It's quite different for me in my province: most people go to a college relativly close to their home or in rare case, if the program is exclusive at one college they go away and live on campus.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

FiaSpice said:


> This is a bit OT, bu can someone tell me why the heck, in the USA, you all seems to have to go live in dorms/campus when going to college? What about if you live in the same town with your parents, you have to pay extra an live on campus even if you could dave lots of $$ living with your parents. I see lots of post about how going to college always equals to living on campus. It's quite different for me in my province: most people go to a college relativly close to their home or in rare case, if the program is exclusive at one college they go away and live on campus.


lol I was wondering that too. I was confused at the "must live on campus for first year" comment as well. While it's a fun experience, it's also cheaper to find an apartment or something close to the school... the meal plan is what really makes living on campus expensive...Especially since I spent a few hundred $ on buying cases of juice from the cafeteria at the end of the year, since it's non-refundable.

Many of my friends chose to go somewhere close to home, so they could stay living with parents to save money.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Immortalia said:


> FiaSpice said:
> 
> 
> > This is a bit OT, bu can someone tell me why the heck, in the USA, you all seems to have to go live in dorms/campus when going to college? What about if you live in the same town with your parents, you have to pay extra an live on campus even if you could dave lots of $$ living with your parents. I see lots of post about how going to college always equals to living on campus. It's quite different for me in my province: most people go to a college relativly close to their home or in rare case, if the program is exclusive at one college they go away and live on campus.
> ...


I tought I was the only one confused! Maybe it's because I'm near Montreal and 99% of people I know went there (only one went to Matane - that's close to New Brunswick for an exclusive programe). Even then, she doesn't have a cafeteria and she has to do her own cooking. Here most dorms are like shared appartments connected (or not) to the school.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

FiaSpice said:


> Immortalia said:
> 
> 
> > FiaSpice said:
> ...


I was confused too. It's so much cheaper to rent an apartment. Plus I would be annoyed if I went to a college and was like I'm paying you TONS OF $$$$ to get a degree and you are telling me where to live, that I have to buy a meal plan and to follow rules like a curfew and no pets. No way would I do that. Maybe the US system is different than Canada's?


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm Canadian too, but I think I can help explain, as my BF is from the states, and I've asked him this same question!

Some schools in the states have policies where, when you accept your acceptance, you have to stay in residence for X amount of years. My BF explained it as "helping make mummy and daddy feel like their little snowflake is safe", which is rather sarcastic, but probably a little true. Whereas most Canadian schools have "guaranteed first year" residence, they aren't mandatory, and many (if not most) people choose to live off campus after their first year. At some schools in the states, students will live on campus for the first 3 years, or more, of their undergrad degree.

I do think that living in residence is an important part of the college experience, but it's not always for everyone! Smuggling pets in probably wouldn't go so well. Even if you had a single room, and your RA/don/whatever didn't physically check rooms, the chance that you could get caught (and get into BIG trouble) seems pretty high. Plus, I don't know about other residences, but I would never put a hedgie through living where I did in 1st year. Noisy parties, inconsiderate neighbours, and 26 fire alarms throughout the year, sometimes 3 a night (and that's not including the monthly "tests")! *I* started jumping whenever I heard a bell, so I'm not sure how well that would go over with a hedgehog.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

nessariel said:


> Whereas most Canadian schools have "guaranteed first year" residence.


That doesn't aplly to Quebec province because a lot of college don't even have residence. Mine didn't have any when I was there.



nessariel said:


> I do think that living in residence is an important part of the college experience, but it's not always for everyone! Smuggling pets in probably wouldn't go so well. Even if you had a single room, and your RA/don/whatever didn't physically check rooms, the chance that you could get caught (and get into BIG trouble) seems pretty high. Plus, I don't know about other residences, but I would never put a hedgie through living where I did in 1st year. Noisy parties, inconsiderate neighbours, and 26 fire alarms throughout the year, sometimes 3 a night (and that's not including the monthly "tests")! *I* started jumping whenever I heard a bell, so I'm not sure how well that would go over with a hedgehog.


I wouldn't put an hedgie even if they are permited. Two years ago, when I was with my now ex, he was back to collegue and we were looking for an appartment. He went to the school where they used to have posting of appartment. Now they didn't have any because of the newly built residence and they sugessted we'd live there. Of course animal where not permited and heat was not regulated by us, so that was imposible to live with an hedgehog an a chinchilla in the same room anyway!


----------



## allisonsnickers (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't know, it's just some dumb rule that you absolutely must live on campus for your freshman yearnif college. I agree, it's ridiculous. My brother's apaprtment isn't bad, though. Since he lives on the middle floor, his apartment is usually the same temperature throughout the year. They haven't even had to turn on the heat! Haha. Of course, their definition of warm could be different from Dewey's, so I'll just get a CHE and give him however much it costs to run it for electricity and whatnot. Thank you guys (even the off-topic ones ) for everything you've said  It's settled my stomach, ya know what I mean? Hahaha.


----------

